# Is it time for a new smoker?



## oldironhead (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking for some advice:

Quick background: I am leaning to smoke using a Cajun Injector smoker that was my late husband's. I use it probably once a month (more in the summer). He got it December 2013, and I'm pretty sure it's never been cleaned out. 

I clean the pans and racks between smokes, but the unit itself is pretty dang nasty.

I'm not necessarily looking to drop coin for no reason, but I'm starting to think I might should move on to a new unit.

How long does an electric smoker last? I use it on our wooden deck, so electric is a must. Also, I've read other threads about modifications and what-not on certain brands, but I wouldn't want to have to do all that.

My main gripe about this Cajun Injector is that adding the wood chips is a real PITA. It has some spring loaded door that barely holds any chips at all... I pretty much have to cram handfuls of wood chips down the chute with a utensil.

Otherwise, the digital control seems to work fine, the temp probe is relatively accurate.

Anyone have some words of wisdom for me?

TIA!

EDITED TO ADD: If I do get a new smoker, I'm leaning towards a Masterbuilt not for any reason other than this awesome vid

https://masterbuilt.com/cantstopthefeeling/


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm a firm believer in the saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it".  If it still produces good food, then keep on smokin'.


----------



## oldironhead (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, there is that :) Thanks for the input.... Of course, that requires I clean this one which seems quite daunting.


----------



## gearjammer (Jul 24, 2016)

The sides and top don't need cleaning for the most part.

Just let that be.

The bottom where the crud falls and drips,

yep, some cleaning might be in order.

*Make sure it is unplugged before doing any cleaning*

Don't get to crazy with it though, no oven cleaner

or stuff like that.

Have fun with all of it.

       Ed


----------



## oldironhead (Jul 24, 2016)

Definitely lots of fun :) Thanks for the input!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 24, 2016)

Clean the Cajun if it still heats good and get an AMAZN pellet smoker or tube.

Tons of electric smoker guys use them here with Masterbuilts, including myself.

The AMAZN pellet or tube smokers work great and you won't have to add chips all the time.

Todd that sells the AMAZN smokers is a member on this forum also.

Amazn smokers are here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

SMF Amazn forum here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3172/a-maze-n-smokers

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jond36 (Jul 24, 2016)

If it is greasy use vinegar. It cuts grease and is food safe.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Clean the Cajun if it still heats good and get an AMAZN pellet smoker or tube.
> 
> Tons of electric smoker guys use them here with Masterbuilts, including myself.
> 
> ...




Dead on post. I have the Masterbuilt 40" Bluetooth (I don't use the Bluetooth, have an igrill2). The Amazen tube smoker works great in mine, better then the maze. And yes I start the maze correctly. Now that we covered that I agree with what has been said already. No point in wasting money on something new when what you have works.


----------



## oldironhead (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks all for the help! I'll check out the AMAZN add on. And, yeah GREAT idea on using vinegar!  I know the smoker isn't supposed to be pristine, I just want it to not be quite as repulsive. :)


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jul 27, 2016)

I just use easy-off oven cleaner on my masterbuilt. Spray it all over the inside, shut the door, let it sit for about 20 minutes then hit it with a garden hose. Let it air dry for a few days before plugging it back in.


----------



## oldironhead (Jul 28, 2016)

Water won't hurt it? If I leave it open for a few days on the deck, the ole Labrador will clean it for me for sure. Ha!


----------



## old sarge (Jul 28, 2016)

Give a look at the line of smokers from Smokin-it.  They are stainless steel throughout.  No painted steel or plastic.  Heavily insulated. You place a couple of wood chunks into the smoker when you put the meat in, turn it on and you are finished. No more wood to add.  Nothing could be simpler.  These are heavy and well built smokers. 3 year warranty.  If you get the digital model, the controller itself has a 1 year warranty and the smoker has 3 years.


----------



## oldironhead (Jul 28, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for the tip - I read a couple of threads on here where that manufacturer seems to be highly favored. I like simple :)


----------



## cmayna (Jul 28, 2016)

I love my Masterbuilt MES40  Gen1.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 28, 2016)

SI is very simple.  Their website has a lot of information.  Very high quality.  They have a facebook page with some videos and youtube also has some user videos.


----------



## jeffinn (Jul 29, 2016)

The Smokin-it line of smokers are really nice units and the owner is a guy who really stands behind his products. A great product with a great warranty.
I bought the 3D a while ago and absolutely love it!
If you're looking for a new smoker you should definitely consider them.
Have fun!


----------



## daricksta (Jul 29, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> Looking for some advice:
> 
> Quick background: I am leaning to smoke using a Cajun Injector smoker that was my late husband's. I use it probably once a month (more in the summer). He got it December 2013, and I'm pretty sure it's never been cleaned out.
> 
> ...


Seems like your Cajun should have a lot of life left if it was purchased in 2013 and only used about once a month. That's more often that I used my Masterbuilt 30" electric digital smoker. I've had it for over 4 years. It's considered a Generation 1 model since there have been redesigned versions in both 30" and 40" inch sizes since then. I love this smoker and I clean it out either before or after each use. I don't get it sparkling clean because there's no need to overdo it. Just the racks and other removable stuff and caked on food residue or excess carbon or grease build up. You never want a spotlessly clean smoker. You'll never see one at a BBQ restaurant or in competition. You want as much of the original seasoning to remain intact.

I've produced some outstanding smoked meat and cheeses in this thing. But apparently some problems have arisen from possible worn out/corroded electrical connections in the back of the smoker. I've had one of the SMF members, Dr. K, advising me on how to troubleshoot and repair it. It should be a lot cheaper than buying a new smoker.

So, all that being said, if you buy the _right _MES (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker) because many of the Generation 2 smokers have been problematic. It also depends how much you plan to spend if you decide to go with a new smoker. Overall, the MES is the best smoker in its price ranges. Now, for generating wood smoke there are alternatives to wood chips. IO only use wood pellets in a tray called a an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. It's been years since I used wood pellets for the very reasons you described.  I suggest you check out the A-MAZE-N site, https://www.amazenproducts.com/, because the founder and owner, Todd Johnson, probably has a smoker that will work with the Cajun. If you have any questions you can email him through his site and he will personally respond. Todd provides customer service that's second to none.

Almost every meat probe or temp gauge included with inexpensive smokers are unreliable because of their lack of accuracy. I use the Maverick ET-733 because of its rep and rock solid accuracy. It can be a slight pain to set the settings or change them for each smoke but it's a great product. Other guys like the Bluetooth therms that can send readouts and graphs to their smartphones. All depends on what works for you.

Good luck with all of this. SMF is a wonderful forum for learning and getting assistance about smoking techniques and equipment.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 29, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> Water won't hurt it? If I leave it open for a few days on the deck, the ole Labrador will clean it for me for sure. Ha!



You may have found your solution!

:yahoo:


----------



## rpmrn (Jul 29, 2016)

Seems like all you need is a amnps. It'll make things so much easier.


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the response and all the thoughtful information. I appreciate everyone's responses and advice. You are right about SMF being a fantastic place for information!

I'll check out the pellet web site. I just see wood chips all over the place (grocery stores even) but not sure I've ever seen wood pellets. I can just plan ahead. :)

I have a BT iGrill Mini that I got for a birthday gift. I compared them during my last smoke and the Cajun probe was surprisingly close. Closer than my Thermoworks Pop which I use when grilling... :)


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 3, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> You may have found your solution!


HAHA! I can rent the dog out as a "Smoker Cleaner"


----------



## daricksta (Aug 3, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> HAHA! I can rent the dog out as a "Smoker Cleaner"


You can even call him Smokey The Dog. Only YOU can prevent smoker fires!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 4, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the tip - I read a couple of threads on here where that manufacturer seems to be highly favored. I like simple :)


I would listen to the one poster that recommended no cleaners, the walls never touch the meat, just clean the racks, and I would not recommend "oven cleaner" or getting entire unit wet, oven cleaner will etch the steel and create a environment for rust, likewise, regardless of drying, spraying off with hose will promote rust, and if it is digital it will promote other issues in regards to circuit boards and wiring, moisture and wiring and electronics is not a good thing, to be honest, if you just want to knock down some of the buildup, use a tire brush with nothing on it and knock it off then just wipe the bottom, vinegar is good but also very acidic and will promote rust, corrosion and oxidation at a accelerated level.

Stick with the advice from the others, no soaps or cleaners except for racks, water bowl, chip tray, internal parts of which most are stainless on the Master Builts

The coating or smoke build up is actually good seasoning to maintain on any smoker or grill, may look ugly, but good for the food and it seals cracks and leaks too !  

I have a analog, it will never see water, dual wall construction and water will surely put rust on the fast track, not to mention over time cause more issues with wiring if digital as well as the control boards and sensor connections.

Smoke is acidic in nature and when water is added, it is like a catalyst

I like the Master Built products, but I went pure analog as I do not want to deal with the electronics failing one day or the issues with wiring, and I just like simple, inexpensive but effective, it is the old school in me hehehe

The unit are made of mild steel, this is why I would never use water on them, it will just accelerate damage over time, and getting water in the double walls will surely lead to more damage over time, and if a smoker has insulated walls then even more accelerated..............................

No Offense is my disclaimer, but I know how you ladies like clean, I have a wife LOL, but in this case, try to abstain from cleaning the inside with exception to washing racks and water bowl and chip tray, dry wipe the drippings in the bottom while still warm and thats it, clean the outside with windex or something along that line

Smokers are not supposed to pretty, they are to make good eats and if you do the above, and as the others have said along the same line, your smoker will serve you many years and the meats will be superb !!!!

My 2 cents worth, IMHO


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 4, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I would listen to the one poster that recommended no cleaners, the walls never touch the meat, just clean the racks, and I would not recommend "oven cleaner" or getting entire unit wet, oven cleaner will etch the steel and create a environment for rust, likewise, regardless of drying, spraying off with hose will promote rust, and if it is digital it will promote other issues in regards to circuit boards and wiring, moisture and wiring and electronics is not a good thing, to be honest, if you just want to knock down some of the buildup, use a tire brush with nothing on it and knock it off then just wipe the bottom, vinegar is good but also very acidic and will promote rust, corrosion and oxidation at a accelerated level.
> 
> Stick with the advice from the others, no soaps or cleaners except for racks, water bowl, chip tray, internal parts of which most are stainless on the Master Builts
> 
> ...


Hey Guy:

Zero offense taken. To  the contrary, I appreciate your insight and candor.  Wiping it out while still warm is something that hadn't occurred to me. I definitely am not looking for a spit-shine, but maybe "not disgusting" is more of my goal. :D

Also, sounds like the consensus is for me to keep the Cajun, maybe add the pellet smoker (although I have to admit it seems counterintuitive to add a smoker to the inside of a smoker), use "friendly" cleaners inside (if any at all) and it's okay to keep washing the racks, removable pieces/parts with dish soap.

That's about as good as it's going to get. And, then I can spend that extra cleaning time smoking meat and drinking beer! :)

Thanks,

KC


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 4, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I would listen to the one poster that recommended no cleaners, the walls never touch the meat, just clean the racks, and I would not recommend "oven cleaner" or getting entire unit wet, oven cleaner will etch the steel and create a environment for rust, likewise, regardless of drying, spraying off with hose will promote rust, and if it is digital it will promote other issues in regards to circuit boards and wiring, moisture and wiring and electronics is not a good thing, to be honest, if you just want to knock down some of the buildup, use a tire brush with nothing on it and knock it off then just wipe the bottom, vinegar is good but also very acidic and will promote rust, corrosion and oxidation at a accelerated level.
> ...


KC,

Yes, I use the AMNPS Pellet Smoker too, like the possible 11 hours of smoke time on that, just got my first electric smoker myself, and when I do some hams and roasts, not to mention chickens and turkeys it will be nice not to have to be messing with the chips all the time, just fire up the pellets, put the probe in the meat and shut the door and forget it !

And to be honest, the only thing you would wipe of of the bottom of that, or maybe the sides in the lower part of the cabinet would be the fat drippings so they do not go rancid and create a undesired smell that your meats would pick up when cooking (blech), I have not had to, but will do what I had suggested to you with the tire brush, wipe all the large fat deposits out while warm, or just heat it up and then wipe, either way, but as for the walls in regards to over time excessive buildup, I will just get a a nylon bristle tire brush and knock it off, then wipe the dust out of the bottom, like the one person said, Amazing Pellet Smoker's make a pellet tude also, not sure what diameter the tube is, but if to would fit in the chip chute that would be real cool, just disable the heater in the chip chute and use the tube ! Something to look into anyway if you have a hankering to, you know us guys, we love MOD'ing stuff  hehehe

I saw comment from person kinda condemning MOD's and wondered why people would bother instead of just buying a real expensive smoker and not MOD'ing, I do not care if it was $1000 or more, I would still MOD it, and the appeal of MOD'ing is two fold, number one you are doing it and it is rewarding, actually 3 fold cause if you're a regular guy then you like MOD'ing stuff, its what we do ! but the biggest reason is just improving a unit to do a few things tailored just for what you want to do or to make it easier, that is why the AMNPS Pellet Smokers are so popular, because most of the units that have there own smokers require regular addition of chips or patties, and some of them have reliability issues regarding cooking temps, so when you have a simple little pellet smoker that can relieve you of constantly adding smoking materials or other issues, it just make the Smoking that much more enjoyable 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some people have issues with the pellets but I think most of them are simple issues that can be solved by just adding more air to the cabinet or in some cases I think sifting the pellets a bit in the bag before removing would solve a lot of issues, just like chips, if they are not laying in the tray settled a bit, or in regards to pellets sifted so they lay together without voids between them, then they will go out, but the cure is usually very simple, and once you get thru that then it is all down hill.

Anyway, I yap too much, but as you can see, this forum is a wealth of information and it is filled with a bunch of great people that love to help, it is the best one on the web in my opinion.

* never mention drinking beer and smoking unless you are close enough for me to come and join you !
  Not nice to tease people


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 4, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> KC,
> 
> Yes, I use the AMNPS Pellet Smoker too, like the possible 11 hours of smoke time on that, just got my first electric smoker myself, and when I do some hams and roasts, not to mention chickens and turkeys it will be nice not to have to be messing with the chips all the time, just fire up the pellets, put the probe in the meat and shut the door and forget it !
> ... when you have a simple little pellet smoker that can relieve you of constantly adding smoking materials or other issues, it just make the Smoking that much more enjoyable
> ...


Well, there's a part of me that likes puttering around all day on Saturday, adding wood chips, but the way the Cajun is built makes it irritating. However, there would also be a part of me that would like to do a brisket without staying up all night :)  I guess the beauty of the AMNPS is that i don't HAVE to use it?

I have to agree 100%- this forum has been invaluable in my year or so effort to learn to use the smoker.  Fantastic resource and amazingly friendly folks!

Haha, oops! Sorry! :)


----------



## daricksta (Aug 4, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I would listen to the one poster that recommended no cleaners, the walls never touch the meat, just clean the racks, and I would not recommend "oven cleaner" or getting entire unit wet, oven cleaner will etch the steel and create a environment for rust, likewise, regardless of drying, spraying off with hose will promote rust, and if it is digital it will promote other issues in regards to circuit boards and wiring, moisture and wiring and electronics is not a good thing, to be honest, if you just want to knock down some of the buildup, use a tire brush with nothing on it and knock it off then just wipe the bottom, vinegar is good but also very acidic and will promote rust, corrosion and oxidation at a accelerated level.
> 
> Stick with the advice from the others, no soaps or cleaners except for racks, water bowl, chip tray, internal parts of which most are stainless on the Master Builts
> 
> ...


I've looked at the analog Masterbuilts. The design of the digital better suits my needs. I like the digital controller temp/time remaining display. I understand the controller works differently in the analog than in the digital in that when it hits the set point it just shuts off until the temp falls below then it switches on again. The digital controller cycles throughout the smoke, typically passing the set point in the heating part of the cycle and eventually lowering the temp back to it, or falling below and then rising back up to it. Although I rarely use wood chips anymore, I like the pull-out wood chip loader on the side. With the analogs you have to open the door to reload wood chips.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 4, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I would listen to the one poster that recommended no cleaners, the walls never touch the meat, just clean the racks, and I would not recommend "oven cleaner" or getting entire unit wet, oven cleaner will etch the steel and create a environment for rust, likewise, regardless of drying, spraying off with hose will promote rust, and if it is digital it will promote other issues in regards to circuit boards and wiring, moisture and wiring and electronics is not a good thing, to be honest, if you just want to knock down some of the buildup, use a tire brush with nothing on it and knock it off then just wipe the bottom, vinegar is good but also very acidic and will promote rust, corrosion and oxidation at a accelerated level.
> ...


The first thing you learn about the chip bowl in the analog versions is it does not work well in low temp situations, and then even in high temp you are looking at opening the door and losing heat and making the dry or cook time longer ..............so the first thing you do is ditch the chip bowl and get a AMNPS pellet smoker and you have 11 hrs of burn time (max) on a full pellet tray.

The digital part, I just do not see using it as it will have to be replaced one day, and they are pricey, I looked at all that before I decided on the analog, if I order the Temp Control and the Element from Master Built (if I were to get both, of course they can be purchased separately), I can get the pair for just under 50 bucks, the controllers alone for the digitals are well over 100 bucks.........then the elements and then the probes, if it is a probe capable unit, again, not knocking them, just my take on things.

So you have a Temp Control that is like that of a electric Fry Pan, no internal wires going here there and everywhere, the only wires are the cord going to the Temp control, and you can replace the Heating Element in less than 5 minutes if it fails, most heating element failures are due to faulty, dry, corroded, oxidised connections or from caustic cleaners being used on them like many of the heavy duty degreasers and oven cleaners, but this temp control does not have wire connections at the element, rather just the prongs and a slip connection to transfer power and is located outside the cabinet away from the acidic smoke, moisture from meat etc etc.

So the Analog is very simple and very low maintenance cost in the event of a failure along with very easy serviceability.

Another reason I chose this over the others is because it has the 1500W Element which will have no issues maintaining temps in harsh winter cooks, coupled with the fact like the one I have, I did a pretty cheap MOD and have 8 racks to use.

And for the finale, as I have told some others, with the technology of the Remote In Oven Temp Probes, why pay for the electronics, when the Temp probes do what the controllers do and more for around 50 bucks..........and the 50 buck figure is for a Dual Meat Probe that doubles as a Smoker Cabinet Temp monitor along with the Analog Cabinet Temp Probe on the door, your cook times, high and low cook temps, and alarms, so no, personally I do not see paying for all that when I can get all that and more  from the In Oven Temp Probe, and in regards to maintenance, I would rather be able to have a extra temp control and element for 50 bucks, than over 100 bucks + in replacement parts on the shelf for the other, I always keep a replacement set of controls,  if I have a failure, 5 mins I am back cooking and all I have to do is remove the bottom rack for the water bowl and the AMNPS  and use one tool, screwdriver or a nut driver.

I have spent my life working on mechanical and electro mechanical items, from home to industry and electronic controls and equipment including radios, transmitters, radio stations etc, so I know what will happen with that kind of stuff over time, and smoke(which can be very acidic) moisture and heat variations on this grade electronics, well, there will be issues, not a question of will there be, but only when.

Again, not talking bad about anything, just would rather make a few mods and get it the way I want cheap than pay extra and either do the mods anyway or have to be tearing the thing apart to make a fix and meat getting messed up because I have to tear the thing apart to get back in operation.

So this is why I made the choice for the Analog, and with a cheap dual temp in oven probe I am over 100 bucks less money even with the simple mods, I am also planning another MOD that will not be expensive but will be a T-Stat (oven type) interrupting the power to the Temp control, Mod will not cost more than 30 bucks total and you will be able to set the dial on a temp an preheat or bump 10 degrees accurately and easily, and it will still be Analog, no electronics.

I was going to go with a digital, but after researching parts prices and looking at design, and then looking at the wiring failures at the elements, in the cabinet, chip heater, conveyor motors and all that stuff running, and eventually needing replacement or having issues of their own that need mods, I just got a AMNPS and a Nice Dual Probe in Oven Meat stat that does all that and a $142 (on sale, 179 regular) analog smoker that now has more shelf square inches of space than most, and properly cared for, this thing will never rust out, unless I were to hose it down regularly or use harsh chemicals, the only place I have ever had rust on my Char Grill (2nd one in over 20 years, the last ones stand rotted away, bought a new one and gave the remains to a friend and he welded up a new stand for it and is still using it) is on the outside from the paint peeling from high heat, I just clean and respray it black every few years, if you take a few easy steps to protect it then it will last forever too, but my Temp Controller and Element may go bad, but when it does I will only be out 20 some bucks a piece to replace, will never have to worry about bad wiring, shorted wiring, or bad connections, or a bad controller, I can open the door, take the bottom rack out and replace the element in a couple minutes and be back cooking.

I know a lot of people use the Digitals and have been using them for many years with no issues, but the posts I see here and on other forums indicate the failure rate for them is not acceptable to me, just my opinion.

Granted, if I had one and it being cared for properly, it would probably last me forever as well, the elements are going to go bad at one time or another, this is just the way it is, and there are many things that can cause electronic failures, circuit board failures and wiring failures, to many to list, so it is a assumed risk, add the smoke and the acidity of the environment and it increases, then add spraying with a hose and or using cleaners, and it is off the chart, without the electronics and the wiring in the cabinet, risk is gone and repair is simple and fast regarding the heating element.

That is why I chose the Analog coupled with the fact that I had already looked at the pics, and done the homework on the MOD, so in the end it was the one I wanted because I was already planning in the AMNPS, the Rack Mod and a couple more I have coming that are very cheap, and I still will not be over the $250 dollar mark invested and will have everything just like I want it.


This is the reason I own old cars, I maintain them myself, inexpensive to fix and far cheaper to maintain, and yes they all have stereo's and A/C  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, gotta be a little spoiled hehehe


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 4, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > KC,
> ...


KC,

And you're right, the AMNPS is very cheap, pellets are for the most part cheap, get a large bag and forget about getting more for a long time, and no, you do not have to use it, and I understand exactly what you mean about the puttering about, I have enjoyed that for many many years with the Char Grill, running around in the yard doing this or that and cooking some chicken quarters for like 6 hours with the side burner going, I love that too, but now I want a season of easy cookin where I just just walk by maybe every hour and check the temp, but otherwise be able to be with the company having fun rather than slaving over a grill for 6 hrs cooking for 20 people while they have a good time, love to cook, and will be doing that some more at one time or another, but looking forward to making Jerky ! and Smoking some meats for like 10-12 hours and this will make that so much nicer, I am pretty excited about it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We have a cookout coming up soon, family, have about 20-40 here, I am going to use the Smoker for the burgers, dogs and sausages, may not have grill marks on them but they will be so blasted tasty, and I will be socializing and not sweating over the coals for hours, not sure how it will work out, but I think it will be just fine


----------



## dr k (Aug 4, 2016)

I just remove anything that can be lightly brushed off the walls and scrape the racks.  Kinda like my grill grates.  I don't wash grill grates but periodically wash the smoker racks because they can't be burned clean like the grill.  If there's no chunks on the racks and you pre heat the smoker all is food borne pathogen free.  Plus the natural preserving effect of the smoke which is the original reason why foods were smoked.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Aug 5, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> The first thing you learn about the chip bowl in the analog versions is it does not work well in low temp situations, and then even in high temp you are looking at opening the door and losing heat and making the dry or cook time longer ..............so the first thing you do is ditch the chip bowl and get a AMNPS pellet smoker and you have 11 hrs of burn time (max) on a full pellet tray.
> 
> The digital part, I just do not see using it as it will have to be replaced one day, and they are pricey, I looked at all that before I decided on the analog, if I order the Temp Control and the Element from Master Built (if I were to get both, of course they can be purchased separately), I can get the pair for just under 50 bucks, the controllers alone for the digitals are well over 100 bucks.........then the elements and then the probes, if it is a probe capable unit, again, not knocking them, just my take on things.
> 
> ...


I see that you and I are at loggerheads, my friend. So, let me tell you why I prefer the digital controller which I know may need to be replaced someday, and my beloved Maverick ET-733, which can be a pain to reset. There is one reason and one reason only: I love newer technology digital gadgets. I like being able to push buttons to reset stuff and change settings. 2nd reason why I love my beloved Maverick ET-733, I can be at my computer, watching TV, doing lord knows what with the curtains drawn over every window in my house, and I can still monitor my meat IT and my smoker temp. I don't need to continually walk out to the smoker and look at the temp gauge on the door of an analog smoker or open the door and repeatedly attack whatever meat is cooking inside with a long, cold metallic probe. I mean, the meat has enough problems being exposed to all that heat and smoke. With the Maverick, it already has a meat probe inserted into its flesh so for the cooking meat it's like it's in a hospital bed hooked up to a saline drip bag with an IV.

Also, I've been told by thems in the knows on SMF that the reason the analog has a 1500W heating element is because the design requires it since it loses more heat than the digital models. The reason why is long forgotten because it resides within the dark recesses of my moribund RAM cells somewhere inside my cranium, lord knows where.

But to each his own. I'm not criticizing your choice of smoker, of course. I'm just saying why I chose a digital. I'm faced with doing some repairs to the controller wiring in back of the smoker but haven't yet decided when I'll attempt it. I don't have any pro experience with electrical wiring, just what I've picked up making repairs around the house. As for repairing cars, the last one I attempted a service on was an '85 MItsubishi Mirage. I was all set up to do an oil change and then I discovered the engine was transverse-mounted. I completed the oil change but it cured me of working on cars forever. Yes, I look fondly back on the days when I could open the hood or crawl underneath my '70 Datsun 510 or my '70 Plymouth Duster and take care of whatever needed to me done. The only computer needed resided within my then-active RAM cells somewhere inside my cranium--and I knew exactly where they were. But I tell ya, I hate these newer-fangled cars even though the one I own is a joy to drive. The fuel gauge insists on telling me it's empty even when I just filled up the tank and have personal knowledge of the gasoline residing in said tank. The fuel gauge consists of two long sending units to the tank and at least one of them as failed, as confirmed by the almost permanently-lit "Check Engine" light. Well, I had the engine checked and I checked on the repair cost: $1000. Much cheaper just to reset the electronic odometer to where I want to be reminded to fill up the tank. It's a great, free system--until the electronics for the odometer go out. If that happens, what's your best selling price on one of the cars you maintain? I know it'll have an FM stereo and A/C, but does it have USB ports and DC electrical outlets?


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 5, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing you learn about the chip bowl in the analog versions is it does not work well in low temp situations, and then even in high temp you are looking at opening the door and losing heat and making the dry or cook time longer ..............so the first thing you do is ditch the chip bowl and get a AMNPS pellet smoker and you have 11 hrs of burn time (max) on a full pellet tray.
> ...


Rick,

I was just stating why I got it, not knocking you or the smoker of your choice, not to sure about the element deal, but there are other MES 30's that do not have the 1500W, so hence why I chose that one, I want all the wattage I can get, it can get near 0 here or a little below every now and then, and that was my whole point about the Remote Temp Probes, so nice, do not have to be there so why bother with the electronics, mo money for me ! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was not point counter point disagreeing, just explaining why I got what I got, I hope you did not think that, it was not my intention to do that or in anyway highjack the thread, I love discussions, and if someone feels I am looking down my nose or being high handed, THAT IS NOT the case, just healthy, non emotional or attitudenal (I know it is not a word but should be) discussion.

So if I have offended you, My Apology Sir, it really was not my intention.

All that said, as I was telling a few people thus far, we all have different toys and diff fuels, I just got into Electric Smoking, got my AMNPS Drip Shield done today, pics upcoming !!!!!!!, and I am excited about it, going to go season my little electric baby as soon as I finish posting the pics, and I spend allot of time checking all these different smoker/grill/cookers that everyone has, I love seeing the different styles and capabilities on some, but they are really all the same with minor differences in the end and different fuels, I have eaten off every fuel there is and can say the eats are all so very close there is really no difference in the end in my opinion if done correctly, and as far as the smokers to each his own, I started using a little brinkman smoker, would use it to slow cook and or smoke, either way wood or coals in bottom, pan always full of water and made some serious eats, but no good for a lot of eats, then the Char Grill, wood and coals, and the side burner, now I could keep 30-40 happy but never left the grill hehehe to keep up with demand, now I can actually do some Jerky reliably without being stuck on defcon 5 the entire time, I am just really pumped and ready to go !!!!

Again, was not arguing, nor trying to create a diff like anyone's wrong or made the wrong decision, I love electronics myself, you should see the fishing boat ROFLOL, but I am just old school in a lot of ways like to be thorough in explanations, especially in forums, so if someone reads it, it might help them think about something maybe they had not, I could care less about the brand or the fuel, just that if I can help someone in any way, I want to accomplish that.

My friend, we are good I hope

Just my experience so far with the new electric fuel and just my opinion Sir, no judgement or otherwise


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 5, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> We have a cookout coming up soon, family, have about 20-40 here, I am going to use the Smoker for the burgers, dogs and sausages, may not have grill marks on them but they will be so blasted tasty, and I will be socializing and not sweating over the coals for hours, not sure how it will work out, but I think it will be just fine


Looking forward to the pics! :)


----------



## daricksta (Aug 8, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> I was just stating why I got it, not knocking you or the smoker of your choice, not to sure about the element deal, but there are other MES 30's that do not have the 1500W, so hence why I chose that one, I want all the wattage I can get, it can get near 0 here or a little below every now and then, and that was my whole point about the Remote Temp Probes, so nice, do not have to be there so why bother with the electronics, mo money for me ! LOL
> 
> ...


N4YNU, I never thought you were arguing with me but it looks like I came across as being argumentative with you. I'm sorry for that. I was just stating my reasons for choosing the digital over the analog smoker. It was better suited for my needs, that's all. We all have our opinions on SMF and comparing the analog vs. digital or to wrap or not to wrap pork ribs makes for great and informative discussions. From what I've read of your posts, you're a great and knowledgeable guy. I enjoy reading your stuff. And you may continue to call me Sir because I _don't _work for a living. I'm retired. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just did my first batch of beef jerky about a month ago after winning a jerky making gift. There were some issues to deal with and I know what mistakes I made. But, there's no accounting for people's tastes: the beef jerky was an unqualified success for everyone who tasted it. I plan to make another batch but it's got to wait until I fix a controller issue with my smoker. Don't know if analogs are wired the same way as the digitals but the wiring and connectors are what I need to look at. One of our esteemed members, Dr. K., is advising me on this because he owns a couple of MES digital units, I believe. If you owned one I'd be picking your brains too. 













Simpsons_Homer_Zombie_Black_Shirt_POP.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Aug 8, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 8, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


I just like to be sure my friend, glad to hear that, it happens a lot, I have discussions with people and they are like "I am not arguing with you" and I am like "huh", who's arguing ?????? LOL, I am having fun with this and now they think I am mad or something, this text mess can be taken so many ways, I just would rather err on the side of caution I guess.

Glad to hear we are good   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know people like different stuff and we are doing the same thing, sharing insight to someone somewhere or otherwise having a healthy exchange of ideas !!!!!!

I Love this Forum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





* And that is the best part of this Forum, like having parents again, can always find someone to set us straight and help us out here !

A friend of mine used to say "never straight, only forward" hehehe

Oh, by the way, no wiring on the Analog, the Temp controller plugs right into the heating element, there is wiring in the cord to the temp controller lol, it is like one to a electric fry pan, justs plugs into the side, no wires in the unit or wire connections to go bad either.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 8, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I just like to be sure my friend, glad to hear that, it happens a lot, I have discussions with people and they are like "I am not arguing with you" and I am like "huh", who's arguing ?????? LOL, I am having fun with this and now they think I am mad or something, this text mess can be taken so many ways, I just would rather err on the side of caution I guess.
> 
> Glad to hear we are good
> 
> ...


I try to be buds with everyone. I've gone through the newbie period of getting into debates and such. What I prefer to do is to research stuff, like what it takes to get a smoke ring in an electric smoker, and just add input to the knowledge base. As for SMF, let me tell you, my friend, this forum helped take me from a know-nothing guy with his first ever (relatively cheap) smoker to what I am today, an OTBS. Along the way I did my research, I did my smoking, and I did a lot of question asking. I tried out the techniques guys suggested and over time I developed my own knowledge and skill base. I figured out my own style of smoking. I'll try some new stuff if it makes sense to me and I decline to try others, like doing mods on my MES. I never keep written records of smokes like other guys but I basically know what I've done right and what I've done wrong. I figured out what accessories and tools I need and what I don't need.

Don't like the air the dirty laundry in public, then then this isn't the public so we're fine. There have been some really fiery arguments in this forum. You won't seem them because the mods and admins delete them. Some of us just get very passionate about what we believe, and I've been one of them.

"Never straight, only forward". Quite a few interpretations to that one. I could write a couple, but since I don't know that well it would be "forward" of me.

Oh yeah--I've seen how the analog works but I forgot when I wrote my reply. Yeah, there may be an electrical issue with mine right now but I'll learn to fix it. But over the past 4 years it's been really, really good to me. I think I better close now. Tears are welling up....I'm sorry...


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 8, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I just like to be sure my friend, glad to hear that, it happens a lot, I have discussions with people and they are like "I am not arguing with you" and I am like "huh", who's arguing ?????? LOL, I am having fun with this and now they think I am mad or something, this text mess can be taken so many ways, I just would rather err on the side of caution I guess.
> ...


Rick,

Exactly, that is what I have done, and like you said, a lot of research and learning on the new smoker, and many other things, I have read many posts like yours and mine that led us here and learned so much about products and different methods, tips and tricks, never to good or too old to learn, and SMF is top in my book, the people and the forum are just incredible !
Not to mention time tested Recipe's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I am that way with things too, I love to fix, modify, re-design etc etc, it is in my blood, so even if I do not have one of the Digitals or other Brands, I still read and do homework so I know a bit more, may turn into one of those guys with 5 diff smokers hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just remember, take it from the electronic fruitcake that I am as well, every harness plug, terminal strip or screw / compression or sta-con connection ( if I do a crimp, I dip the wire and pump the crimp connector with the grease before crimping ) use di-electric grease, also known as ignition grease, it will save you many issues, and it can be used anywhere except as a garnish or a condiment LOL, smoke and high heat are killers for different reasons regarding electrical connections, then with smoke, if you wash the unit wherever the smoke residue is (never put water on that smoker if it has internal wiring), is now highly acidic, the di-electric grease will protect the wire and the connection from all of that as well as any other oxidation promoting factor, bad / dry / oxidized connections cause intermittent power issues and voltage spikes, lower voltage issues which cause increased current draw and all of or either of destroys electronics or accelerates the death of them as well as elements, switches and wiring insulation. the heat is bad enough but if you ever have to replace wiring, make sure you use the high temp fiber meshed covered wire, it will save you tons of issues in the future, wet those connections with the di-electric grease and it will serve you well, I even use it on light bulb sockets in autos and bikes, never had a bulb die yet, if I get a new car, I get 2 or 3 tubes of it and start pulling lenses and treat every light socket on the car, then I go under the hood and do the same to all the harnesses I can get to and the plug / coil and distributer boots, I use it in electrical, electronics and for sure on the boat (salt water will not phase it), it is really nice to use in electronics for the same reason, a connection regardless of the type (mechanical) will not dry, or oxidize and the best part is, it is di-electric, it will not conduct, good to around 70-100 Killi-volts, and it water proofs as well, you could have this covering to wire ends, stick it in water and it would not conduct, really amazing stuff and again simple to do and will save you a lot of connection related failures ! It also stays put in high heat situations, I have used it for over 30 years in three different fields hehehe

*Added benefit, if you happen to ingest it "by accident" (like think it is toothpaste in the dark), it will not hurt you, I think internally it could be used for constipation hehehehe


----------



## daricksta (Aug 9, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> Exactly, that is what I have done, and like you said, a lot of research and learning on the new smoker, and many other things, I have read many posts like yours and mine that led us here and learned so much about products and different methods, tips and tricks, never to good or too old to learn, and SMF is top in my book, the people and the forum are just incredible !
> Not to mention time tested Recipe's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> Exactly, that is what I have done, and like you said, a lot of research and learning on the new smoker, and many other things, I have read many posts like yours and mine that led us here and learned so much about products and different methods, tips and tricks, never to good or too old to learn, and SMF is top in my book, the people and the forum are just incredible !
> Not to mention time tested Recipe's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Is this your profile at the bottom of this thread that I see? Is your name Guy? Anyway, I'm going to read this in full later when I have the time and post a reply. But do you have anything that _prevents_ constipation?


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 9, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


Not with me, but I think that di-electric grease might work in a pinch hehehe
And yes that is my "signature" with links to my equipment, if you want to view a profile of someone, just mouse over the name plate in the post and select "view profile" and it will take you to their profile page so you can look at general info and any "Albums" they have made which could be MODS, Recipes, helpful lists, pics of this that or the other thing etc, etc.
And yes my name is Guy


----------



## daricksta (Aug 9, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Not with me, but I think that di-electric grease might work in a pinch hehehe
> And yes that is my "signature" with links to my equipment, if you want to view a profile of someone, just mouse over the name plate in the post and select "view profile" and it will take you to their profile page so you can look at general info and any "Albums" they have made which could be MODS, Recipes, helpful lists, pics of this that or the other thing etc, etc.
> And yes my name is Guy


I had to visually scan what you wrote about what your electric fruitcakenesshood encompasses because my eyes unavoidably glaze over at all the tech stuff. I don't know how I ever got my CompTIA A+ Cert but it was many years ago and I was much younger. I can do simple electrical stuff around the house and I'm about to learn (hopefully) how to service the controller wiring on the back of my MES if that's what it needs. I typically only learn enough to enable me to fix something. I've got a mulitmeter but I'm hit 'n' miss on knowing how to use it. It's basically a $20 alkaline battery tester but occasionally I can actually test for shorts in an electrical circuit.

As for cleaning my smoker, I just use damp paper towels and a plastic scraper for getting that nasty ugly hard carbon buildup off the door, walls, ceiling and floor and bits of dried meat off the walls and racks. I leave the smoky glaze or seasoning or whatever it's called intact. I always clean the rear wall temp sensors since I found out the hard way how important it is to keep those rear wall temp sensors clean.

Hey, do I have a bio or something at the bottom of my posts? I'm not even sure I have much of a profile. Hey, maybe that's why I don't see nothin' about me, huh?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 9, 2016)

:hijack:


To the OP..  i would just use a scraper/putty knife and scrape the top... then the sides ...  then the bottom..  wash the grates of coarse.... and that's about it....not familiar with your smoker... y it will need to have air vents on both top and bottom for the pellets tray/tube to work....  GL with your ventures... 


PS...  wear disposable gloves when doing this for easier clean up....


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 9, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Not with me, but I think that di-electric grease might work in a pinch hehehe
> ...


Rick,

You have to go into your profile and create the "Signature" for all of your posts, like a email "signature", your "Bio" would be other info you filled out like where you live, hobbies and little mess like that.

If you are repairing shorted or broken wires in that smoker, then you should be soldering and shrink tubing all repairs, and you should also do as I do and cover the soldered wired with di-electric grease before heating and shrinking, maybe over your head...............???? It all depends on what the issue is, bad connection, short (pinched or pulled wire), bad insulation from heat and or grease or just acidic environment (short).
It could very likely be a dry smoky heating element connection, if they used a sta-con spade on it, they love failing in a couple of ways, but the general issue a bad connection and or a bad crimp on the spade or ring end sta-con.
Go to the Auto Store, any one should have it, and get a tube, large, the size of a old tooth paste tube, just a little shorter and fatter, 3M and some others make it, it is called Di-Electric Grease, and or Ignition Grease.

If you have to replace / recrimp the spade or ring end sta-cons, make sure you have the right crimping tool and put the Di-electric Grease on the fresh stripped wire end and in the barrel on the sta-con before crimping !

I am not sure if this is your issue but if you look at the element connectors and they are blackened, then you need to figure out if it is smoke blackening or temp / high current from a bad connection, and if you ever have to remove those take care torquing screws back down, they need to be tight and greased, and you need to hold the element side of the connector to ensure you do not bend the wire feeding into the element as this would create a short over time.

Not sure what issue you are having, if you need any help maybe you could send me some pics if you want any advice, your welcome to do it here as it may help others.

If you have not, may want to call Master Built, they are very nice and may be able to tell you exactly what is wrong !


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 9, 2016)

KC, 

Did we hijack your thread, I just like keeping the discussion going, I am sorry, and in our defense we and many others did answer KC's question 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will be here till KC releases me................see the timer is not counting down............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

But I have Bluetooth, I can still text hehehe


----------



## daricksta (Aug 11, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> You have to go into your profile and create the "Signature" for all of your posts, like a email "signature", your "Bio" would be other info you filled out like where you live, hobbies and little mess like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this info, Guy. I'll be referring to it. I'm also working with Dr. K in learning how to fix what might need to be fixed. I've got a crimping/wire stripping tool in an electrical repair kit my wife bought me years ago. Why do you put the grease on the stripped wire end and on the sta-con barrel? I don't even know what a sta-con connector looks like.

I'll work on my profile sometime. I just takes almost more time than I have just to reply to posts!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 11, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


Rick,

The Sta-Con Barrel is the end you put the wire into (little barrel) before you crimp it, I fill the little barrel by just sticking the end of the Sta-Con (barrel end) into the grease the grease tube end and just squeezing a little watching the other end, if it is a blade type connector (push on type) I just keep going till I see it enter into the female part of the blade connector, and I do the wire the same way, just stick it in the end of the tube, then I put the wire end in the barrel end of the Sta-con and then Crimp it.
The reason why I do this is the Di-Electric Grease keeps the copper from Oxidizing and will keep the copper beautiful and clean, it will also stop any migration of moisture or acids that will corrode the connection and or the wire, so I make sure it is coated back to the insulation, being careful not to strip the wire too long, this way all exposed wire is minimal and all the wire and in the crimp is completely covered and sealed with the Di-Electric Grease, some will say it is over kill, but in work and home, I have never had a corroded or bad connection, none, not even in very caustic environments like smokers, ovens, heat tables, range tops etc where spills and moisture create a multitude of issues where simple moisture will create very aggressive and destructive compounds that will reduce copper and metals to fragile, damaged and less able to handle current loads, it actually will change the metal composition and cause it to be thin and even change the resistance characteristics a bit and then it gets hotter under the same load or the corroded parts of the outside are more resistive causing greater current passing thru what is left that is not affected thereby causing more heat, either way, very bad.
Whenever you are working on high heat connections that are push on or ring end type crimp connectors, always try and use stainless steel crimp connectors, yes they are more expensive, but far more reliable in those situations, if in a ambient outdoor or indoor temp location, the standard crimp connectors are fine.
Here are a couple of examples of what I am speaking of, they are referred to as High Temp :

http://www.delcity.net/store/High-Temperature-Push!On-Terminals/p_802002  

http://www.delcity.net/store/High-T...p_kw=&mp_mt=&gclid=COHl54v4uc4CFZVahgodrfgJXA  

If you use that Di-Electric Grease everywhere, and those High Temp Connectors where needed you will be cooking more and not have to worry about stupid wiring issues in the middle of a cook, anywhere you have a electrical connection, high or low voltage whether on a terminal strip or a harness plug or push on or ring end type crimp connection you will have like near zero issues with bad, dry, corroded or oxidized connections, the hardest lesson in electrical and electronics for anyone to learn, is just because a connection is tight does not mean it is good, I will also actually clean my connections in many cases if surfaces are not true color, this means they have a glaze or oxidation on them and the connection will not be as good as it should be, so some very fine sandpaper or steel wool, get the color back and then coat with Di-Electric Grease, then make connection.

As I said, also, when working with oven type elements like in these smokers with wire ends, the connection needs to be tight, to do this without bending the lead wire out of the element you need to hold the blade on the element end so you can tighten without bending or twisting wire that leads into element, yes the wire going into the element is shielded with a silicone insulation, this is why you do not get shocked lol, but when repairing wire ends and or replacing elements you need to be very careful not to pull, bend or twist the wire lead coming out of the element, if you twist it then you compromise the metal in the wire and it is now softer and will not handle current loads as well which will lead eventually to a failure, if you pull excessively then you can create tight spots internally with the insulator and then that will eventually lead to a shorted element, same is true for the twist or bend at the ends as this will also mess up the centered placement of the wire leading into the element and place pressure on areas of the insulation against the walls of the element (same as pulling would do, but pulling would more effect where element is bent and shaped), when this happens it lessens the distance between the insulation and the outer wall by pressure on the silicone, silicone is very soft, and when putting pressure on the silicone, it makes it thinner, two things happen here, the di-electric properties of the silicone when pressed upon decrease and start causing other issues as well regarding life of the insulator, it then shorts or gets hot spots that go beyond design specs and then cause failure.

Take the time and use the grease everywhere there is a electrical connection of any kind, any voltage and you will be rewarded with long life and fewer problems
Also take the time and a little money and get those high temp crimp connectors and you will have done the above again 

And in closing, I will offer more info on life of the unit, and this applies to any appliance or even just a single element on a electric smoker :

When you have a appliance that is designed say to draw 10 amps @ 125V, lets say for the sake of the example it is according to the 10 amps at 125V, that means it is using 1250 watts, now if you voltage drops from a long cord that is undersized either for the length of the run or for the current drawn then your wattage use and or output will remain close to the same but your Amp draw will increase, because you are either running a smaller than required wire to the load, or a wire that is too small because it is too long to the load, or possibly you have issues with the service and low voltage is present, generally it is small wire or a long run with small wire, the end result is higher amp draw, which will burn up motors, control circuits, voltage regulators, heating elements, you name it, it will cause the appliance to operate beyond and above its current and temp design, and further more for electronic sensing equipment will cause issues with readings, messing them all up and as well cause voltage, frequency and current issues in the operation of the control boards, this applies to even battery powered stuff regarding accuracy.

Bottom line is, if you are running a cord to a Electric Smoker make sure it is sized properly for the length of the run, under 25 ft you can use 14 gauge, but you have to figure in the wire between you and the breaker box in the house !
If you use a 25 ft cord outside and have 50 ft of wire between the outlet and the breaker panel then you are really running 75 ft and that is too long, you will suffer a voltage drop and increased current draw.

Now if you have the same setup as above and ran a 12 gauge 25 ft cord you would be better off, and yes if you ran a 10 gauge 25 ft cord you would still be better off

I have a outdoor outlet, it is fed with 10 gauge from the panel, dedicated, it will provide 30 amps if needed, but by industry and code standards it is a 25 Amp capable outlet, it is only about 20 ft from the panel, and I use a 25 ft extension cord that is 12 gauge to fire this Smoker, so there is little resistive load in that configuration so voltage drop will be minimum and current should be within design specs, no issues 

So these kinds of things can cause premature failures, in reality they "will" cause premature failure period, the only question is the time of the failure

It is the difference between something lasting 5 years and lasting 8 years or lasting up to 10 or more years, it makes a difference, so make sure you pick the closest outlet you have to the panel and go spend a little money on a 12 gauge cord at the very least, if the outlet is far far away from the panel then make a 10 gauge cord the length you need and at least make the situation as best as possible.

What most people do not understand is when they wire a house, traditionally it is to the attic in loops from outlet to outlet, there can be well over 100 ft in a single room, then the run to the panel feeding the room !
And in older homes with 14 gauge instead of 12 gauge wiring, the resistive load and voltage drop is even greater....................

This is why when I wired my house I drilled holes in the studs at the bottom of the wall and went from outlet to outlet, yes I used a lot of nail plates but I reduced the overall length of each run by over half, and it is now 12 gauge, the original in the Vintage '46 home was 16 gauge lol, anyway this is how I can have a $112 electric bill in the middle of the summer in a all electric home with a inside temp of no more than 74 degrees, you pay for current used not voltage, the higher the standing voltage then the lower the current draw on anything, period.

I run one size over on all code required wire sizes for appliances, they say I am nits and do not need to until they see my power bill and scratch their heads, code is like the bare minimum, I could give you some scary examples of issues with code sized wiring under nominal code approved loads, much of it makes no sense when you apply the truth of the matter to it, which is Ohm's Law, being in electronics and radio communications gives you a better understanding of fact versus building grade code standards.

Anyway, make sure you have the shortest run to that Smoker or either increase the gauge wire size of the cord you are using, these things can cause trouble you would not believe and early failures of any kind of electrical equipment and appliances.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> The Sta-Con Barrel is the end you put the wire into (little barrel) before you crimp it, I fill the little barrel by just sticking the end of the Sta-Con (barrel end) into the grease the grease tube end and just squeezing a little watching the other end, if it is a blade type connector (push on type) I just keep going till I see it enter into the female part of the blade connector, and I do the wire the same way, just stick it in the end of the tube, then I put the wire end in the barrel end of the Sta-con and then Crimp it.
> The reason why I do this is the Di-Electric Grease keeps the copper from Oxidizing and will keep the copper beautiful and clean, it will also stop any migration of moisture or acids that will corrode the connection and or the wire, so I make sure it is coated back to the insulation, being careful not to strip the wire too long, this way all exposed wire is minimal and all the wire and in the crimp is completely covered and sealed with the Di-Electric Grease, some will say it is over kill, but in work and home, I have never had a corroded or bad connection, none, not even in very caustic environments like smokers, ovens, heat tables, range tops etc where spills and moisture create a multitude of issues where simple moisture will create very aggressive and destructive compounds that will reduce copper and metals to fragile, damaged and less able to handle current loads, it actually will change the metal composition and cause it to be thin and even change the resistance characteristics a bit and then it gets hotter under the same load or the corroded parts of the outside are more resistive causing greater current passing thru what is left that is not affected thereby causing more heat, either way, very bad.
> ...


Guy, can't tell you how much I appreciate this. I need to sit down over the weekend (when it's quiet here) and read it thoroughly so I can both comprehend and absorb it. What'll be best for me is to read it through a few times, print it out, and take it with me when I'm in front of the smoker.

I use an extension cord when I plug the smoker into one of the electrical outlets on the side of my house. I did a bit of research and it's fine for the smoker. This overheating problem also occurs when the smoker's plugged directly into the outlet. Now, the lower the wire gauge number the larger the wires, thus the more volts and amps it can handle, right? No idea what the wiring is in our house. It's a manufactured home and we found out after we were living in it that the wiring, the plumbing, and the drywall are all subpar. And this wasn't a cheap house and it was built by a company that at the time was among the best. That among the best company was bought out by a larger one and they're both now out of business. But we couldn't have afforded a stick built with this square footage and floor plan. Financial compromises had to be made.

Rick

Anyway, I'll read both your posts about this and reply over the weekend when I think I understand it all and after I've actually looked at the controller wiring.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 13, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


Rick,

All good man, if you have any questions just ask, would be happy to help in any way I can, you have some help and if he has this unit and you are in touch with Customer Support then you probably are in good shape, but if not let me know.
I am following this post so I get notifications


----------



## daricksta (Aug 13, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> All good man, if you have any questions just ask, would be happy to help in any way I can, you have some help and if he has this unit and you are in touch with Customer Support then you probably are in good shape, but if not let me know.
> I am following this post so I get notifications


Geez, I never thought to follow a post. Right now I don't even know how to follow a post. Just something I never took the time to learn. Anyway, tomorrow I'll pick up a can of dielectric grease and then my plan is to print out all your replies (but I'll look at your links online) and the replies from Dr. K. I'll need to read it a all a few times to understand all the info. Then I'll need it in me little hands while I'm at the smoker before I do my stuff. It might be fairly simple to do but there's a lot of text to sift through. Thanks for your help, Guy. You got points!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 13, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


All cool, just look below the last comment on the thread on the left, it has a star (empty, outline, click on that and it turns yellow) that says "subscribe" you click on that and you should receive notifications on the forum for messages, and it is a tube of Di-electric grease, only get the can if it can sit on a table safe, I do not like the pressurized cans because I leave the stuff in my work vehicle and the tip always get pressed and the grease wasted


----------



## daricksta (Aug 16, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> All cool, just look below the last comment on the thread on the left, it has a star (empty, outline, click on that and it turns yellow) that says "subscribe" you click on that and you should receive notifications on the forum for messages, and it is a tube of Di-electric grease, only get the can if it can sit on a table safe, I do not like the pressurized cans because I leave the stuff in my work vehicle and the tip always get pressed and the grease wasted


I think I automatically get subscribed when I post to a thread because it always says "subscribed". Update on the smoker: talked to a CSR on the phone. She's starting with the cheapest possible solution which is a new controller for $27 including shipping. I'll receive it in a few days. Hopefully that works. If not, her next idea was that the heat sensor might be calling for too much heat from the controller. If that's the case then a new smoker box would be in order. That'll cost me $80 but the $20 I paid for the controller could be applied to that purchase. After I connect the new controller I'll fire up the smoker and see if it fixed the high temp issue. Even if I do need to order a new smoker box it'll still be cheaper than buying a whole new MES 30 Gen 1, even at the best sale price I've found.

Rick


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 17, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > All cool, just look below the last comment on the thread on the left, it has a star (empty, outline, click on that and it turns yellow) that says "subscribe" you click on that and you should receive notifications on the forum for messages, and it is a tube of Di-electric grease, only get the can if it can sit on a table safe, I do not like the pressurized cans because I leave the stuff in my work vehicle and the tip always get pressed and the grease wasted
> ...


Rick,

I think the default setting is to "subscribe" to all threads that you comment on hehehe, sorry about that, if you did not know, if you look at your little pic at the top it should have a number showing which would be all the comments that were made on the threads you are subscribed to, if you mouse over it and click on subscriptions in the little drop down menu, it will take you to the page of all the threads you are subscribed to and in the list a little green arrow will indicate all the ones that have been commented on.

That is cool they are working with you, I have found their customer service to be top notch, and those prices they gave you are amazing, that is too cool.
Let me know how it goes, sounds like they have you well taken care of  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry so late on the reply, been real busy remodeling a bathroom with a friend, for a friend lol, never ends, supposed to take 3 days, we are on day 5, I need a break, but anyway, I will be back to normal soon !!!

If you need anything just ask, if I can help, I surely will  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





K


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2016)

lets see..  what was the OP asking about in this thread ??


:ahijack:


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 17, 2016)

TJFD.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 17, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> lets see.. what was the OP asking about in this thread ??


Well actually it was KC asking about maybe needing replacing, then it grew into cleaning in regards to her questions, then it went into the AMNPS per discussion with her, then she thanked everyone and I thought Rick was offended, then we found I was wrong and started discussing his issues, so sorry, thread was not hijacked, rather, me and Rick are still using it to communicate his issues..............

Since we were both trying to help KC we are aware of the original post, at least I am, still waiting for KC to come back in maybe.

You gents have a nice night, no terrorist activities here


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 17, 2016)

HAHA! Y'all are so awesome! I've been reading the (ahem... nerdy guy) posts but I missed the initial ones about potential thread-jacking. I have gotten lots of fantastic responses to my initial question, so I'm good w y'all using this to communicate otherwise. Thanks for the concern/consideration. Love this forum!!


----------



## old sarge (Aug 17, 2016)

I got lost seeing all the "reposts" as quotes. Generally just addressing a reply to a particular user is sufficient or deleting much of a quote not directly pertinent to answering a question. And to John, thanks for the tip on thread hi-jacking for dummies. Never hurts to read and learn.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> HAHA! Y'all are so awesome! I've been reading the (ahem... nerdy guy) posts but I missed the initial ones about potential thread-jacking. I have gotten lots of fantastic responses to my initial question, so I'm good w y'all using this to communicate otherwise. Thanks for the concern/consideration. Love this forum!!


Ahhh, so you were hiding in there hehehe
I was not so concerned about the hijacking issues, we were still on topic about repairing or fixing, just your questions were answered and Rick made his apparent, hijacking has always been for me and other forums I have been on or for that matter any thread, the changing of the original post or the same along with ignoring the original posters question, we have done neither here, just continued on with a repair issue, anyway glad to see you chime in miss KC, have you used that Cajun Injector yet ?
I have made some killer chicken, small amounts..........been real busy helping a buddy help another buddy with a bathroom restoration, the project has gone way over the amount of time it was supposed to, but such is life, sometimes doing these jobs is like opening a can of worms hehehe.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> TJFD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





old sarge said:


> I got lost seeing all the "reposts" as quotes. Generally just addressing a reply to a particular user is sufficient or deleting much of a quote not directly pertinent to answering a question. And to John, thanks for the tip on thread hi-jacking for dummies. Never hurts to read and learn.


I know how to hijack a thread, just jump in and change the subject, and in regards to quotes, I always quote them when answering a question especially when I know I am speaking with someone not so familiar with forums, so they can see the original question and may not have the time to scroll back a page or more to find their question, or I may want them to know I am addressing that particular comment, I like the quotes, people that use them save me time as well so I do not have to do the same, and here we are in reality hijacking the thread explaining why we have not hijacked the thread.............................kinda ironic huh

No terrorist hijacking here, I have seen it happen in reality all over this forum, but hard to stay kind and helpful to many without technically doing it, and I think those that do get really out of hand are rectified, as for the rest, I think the majority is more concerned with the answers they find in the discussions as long as the topic is not changed IMHO.
That is what makes this one of the best forums I have seen, helping being the primary concern, trivial policing has a habit of turning many away, if it is a troll, sure, jump on it, otherwise we need to understand many get their feelings hurt and may not even know what they have done other than try the best they know how to get help, I have seen some told to start a new thread and then they never speak again, most likely because they may not know how, but all the police were worried about was the thread being hijacked, not the person looking for some help that is not as internet savvy as the ones "protecting" the threads, food for thought gents, helping is far more important IMHO.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> HAHA! Y'all are so awesome! I've been reading the (ahem... nerdy guy) posts but I missed the initial ones about potential thread-jacking. I have gotten lots of fantastic responses to my initial question, so I'm good w y'all using this to communicate otherwise. Thanks for the concern/consideration. Love this forum!!


Thankyou again for defending us KC, as soon as I get done with this bathroom, I got some ribs to do for a test run again, then going to start doing Jerky, I promise, my neighbor gave me chicken to do for them after I did the split breasts and they tasted them lol, and after I did the chicken again, for them, they bought a pack of almost 2" thick ribs lol and gave them to me, of course I get half per them but they are interrupting my Jerky ROFLOL
So now this bathroom is interrupting the Ribs which are interrupting the Jerky ...............LOL
I still want to know 2 things though, did your dog lick the smoker clean ? and have you used the smoker yet ?
I hope you not afraid of using it, this is my first electric smoker too, and I can assure you there is little to worry about ( I was worried too lol ), it is easy peezy and makes some grand foodies !!!

Here is my split breast chicken I did:













Seasoning Smoker and Trial Chicken Cook.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 18, 2016






It was beyond delicious, the color is a little dark because I cooked it at about 310 degrees and the AMNPS makes a bit more smoke over 250 degrees, but the chicken was incredible, and I did not even paint it with sauce, just did a simple brine, soaked for 3.5 hrs in the fridge and cooked, it was off the chart moist and filled with smoke flavor thru and thru, going to paint the next batch after I dry it for about an hour or so, and then put it in, but I am doing the ribs next lol, I think my neighbor is getting ready to buy a smoker now lol.


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 18, 2016)

I haven't since I did the "Drunken Chickens" (See: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249760/drunken-chicken-aka-beer-can-chicken-first-time)

Been out of town a bunch on the "last hoorah" before school started. I'm thinking it'll be football season soon (GO TIGERS!!) and can't wait to enjoy some smoked football eats! Wings, I can do!

I think I'm going to get ambitious and try another pork shoulder - the last one I tried about wore me out-- so I'm looking into the A-Maze-N pellet feeder first.

Thanks, everyone :)


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> I haven't since I did the "Drunken Chickens" (See: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249760/drunken-chicken-aka-beer-can-chicken-first-time)
> 
> Been out of town a bunch on the "last hoorah" before school started. I'm thinking it'll be football season soon (GO TIGERS!!) and can't wait to enjoy some smoked football eats! Wings, I can do!
> 
> ...


I just went to your profile and saw that drunken chicken, very nice looking, I see all your tarp pics lol, rain is haunting you  :( , wings are so good !!!!!, but if you can do wings, you can do anything, you did that chicken, you can do anything, just remember, you can chastise me for saying this if you already know, it will not hurt my feelings :), but you do not have to do all that long curing for the shoulder if you cook it, was just thinking maybe that was what was driving you crazy, just have to brine it and if you have a injector then you are good to go for to the bone tastiness, I have not done a roast yet, or any ham products, but after the Jerky, I do want to get on some Bacon, and by the way, my youngun is 25 so I no longer have that "school" thing to worry about, as much as it was a pain in the butt getting my son ready, the funny part is, I kinda miss it ...................I know ..................I am not right LOL, but I do miss it sometimes :)


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Well actually it was KC asking about maybe needing replacing, then it grew into cleaning in regards to her questions, then it went into the AMNPS per discussion with her, then she thanked everyone and I thought Rick was offended, then we found I was wrong and started discussing his issues, so sorry, thread was not hijacked, rather, me and Rick are still using it to communicate his issues..............
> 
> Since we were both trying to help KC we are aware of the original post, at least I am, still waiting for KC to come back in maybe.
> 
> You gents have a nice night, no terrorist activities here


Guy, I'm offended that you thought I was offended by you. What do you have to say to defend yourself? And what's all this about a thread hijacking? I thought we were friends with Cuba now. 













219New_1k.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Well actually it was KC asking about maybe needing replacing, then it grew into cleaning in regards to her questions, then it went into the AMNPS per discussion with her, then she thanked everyone and I thought Rick was offended, then we found I was wrong and started discussing his issues, so sorry, thread was not hijacked, rather, me and Rick are still using it to communicate his issues..............
> ...


I SWEAR I AM A AMERICAN !!!!
Oh Dam. where is my green card ROFLOL

I needed that Rick, you got me LOL

It is not Cuba we need to worry about anymore obviously ROFLOL

Its all good, KC came to our rescue, she saved us from certain prosecution !

And all I can say in my defense is I misunderstood the "loggerheads" comment and thought you were offended, so I wanted to make sure you were not, then it turned out I was just over sensitive or something and all was good, that is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 18, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I just went to your profile and saw that drunken chicken, very nice looking, I see all your tarp pics lol, rain is haunting you  :( , wings are so good !!!!!, but if you can do wings, you can do anything, you did that chicken, you can do anything, just remember, you can chastise me for saying this if you already know, it will not hurt my feelings :), but you do not have to do all that long curing for the shoulder if you cook it, was just thinking maybe that was what was driving you crazy, just have to brine it and if you have a injector then you are good to go for to the bone tastiness, I have not done a roast yet, or any ham products, but after the Jerky, I do want to get on some Bacon, and by the way, my youngun is 25 so I no longer have that "school" thing to worry about, as much as it was a pain in the butt getting my son ready, the funny part is, I kinda miss it ...................I know ..................I am not right LOL, but I do miss it sometimes :)


Thanks! Yeah, I have done wings, chicken breasts, Drunken Chicken, a ham and a couple of Boston Butts. What made me crazy about the pork shoulder was feeding wood through the incredibly ineffective Cajun door for a bazillion hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   So, I'm checking out the pellet thing ASAP. :)

And, yeah, I hear you on the school thing. But I ain't missing it this week :D

@daRicksta, I'm offended that no one is offended!! (Not really) :D


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I have done wings, chicken breasts, Drunken Chicken, a ham and a couple of Boston Butts. What made me crazy about the pork shoulder was feeding wood through the incredibly ineffective Cajun door for a bazillion hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, sometimes I speak my mind, @oldironhead. No offense...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Interesting about the Drunken Chicken. I've seen Chinese recipes for it but none for smoking. I'd like to make that dish in both styles sometime.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I just went to your profile and saw that drunken chicken, very nice looking, I see all your tarp pics lol, rain is haunting you  :( , wings are so good !!!!!, but if you can do wings, you can do anything, you did that chicken, you can do anything, just remember, you can chastise me for saying this if you already know, it will not hurt my feelings :), but you do not have to do all that long curing for the shoulder if you cook it, was just thinking maybe that was what was driving you crazy, just have to brine it and if you have a injector then you are good to go for to the bone tastiness, I have not done a roast yet, or any ham products, but after the Jerky, I do want to get on some Bacon, and by the way, my youngun is 25 so I no longer have that "school" thing to worry about, as much as it was a pain in the butt getting my son ready, the funny part is, I kinda miss it ...................I know ..................I am not right LOL, but I do miss it sometimes :)
> ...


KC

You're my kind of girl, from South Carolina, I would love to hear you talk, I would surely melt  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife does not have that drawl, I love hearing those cute southern accents, you gals have us guys all messed up in the head when you come on the scene looking all pretty and talking with that southern drawl, people say I have a strong accent but do not think so, but they are always asking me where in the south I am from LOL, I may live in the Capital of the Confederacy but Va is as far South as I have lived, I have been to the Carolinas many times, N and S on runs for the Patriot Guard and the Sinese Foundation, nice ride for me to SC, and very nice scenery might I add, and the people remind me of the farm and the people I came up with, down home and just real as they come.

And now I understand your issue, that is why I got the AMNPS before I even used this MES 30, I read so many posts in here about having to add chips, except the manual and the posts indicated it had to be done every 30 minutes !!!! for mine, that would take all the enjoyment out of this electric wonder, it would be like I was tending the smokehouse again on the farm.....................but the AMNPS, if you are cooking below 250 degrees, it will last a long time, mine went 9 hours at 275 degrees filled, and I used the Cabela's pellets, nothing fancy.
They are really cheap to, and the pellets are cheap IMO, a big bag that will last me till next year most likely for 15 bucks, I am just impressed with all of it to be honest and still cannot believe it smokes better than my CharGrill, but then next time I use the CharGrill I will probably be using the pellet smoker in the side box also ROFLOL.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I SWEAR I AM A AMERICAN !!!!
> Oh Dam. where is my green card ROFLOL
> 
> I needed that Rick, you got me LOL
> ...


Guy, a good offense is always a good offense. Or is it the other way around? Anyway, if you offend someone, defend your right to do it. Or you put on some deodorant or brush your teeth. As for me, I'm going to go out and get me a Cuban. 













cuban-sandwich.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok yall both did this, and you both knew I had to try it to

@oldironhead
@daRicksta

Now I am the newbie again, its all good, but what is the purpose of this link anyway, seriously, does it have a definite purpose ?


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I SWEAR I AM A AMERICAN !!!!
> ...


Oh my that looks good !
Now I gots to go makes me somtin !


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Ok yall both did this, and you both knew I had to try it to
> 
> @oldironhead
> @daRicksta
> ...


I thought at first it was equivalent to tagging someone on Facebook so that they'd get a notification that you either mentioned or commented to them. But here, nope, doesn't do a darned thing. I did it because oldirionhead tagged me. And we're all newbies at many things, probably more than we're oldbies at others.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Oh my that looks good !
> Now I gots to go makes me somtin !


Well if you make me a Cuban: 1. I may get deported or be forced to move to Miami. 2. I'll be over at your place in maybe five hours for an early dinner. Interpret it either way you want.


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 18, 2016)

@N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> @N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)


But it works there. I don't do the Twitter thing so hashtags are not an option and probably wouldn't work here either. Maybe we could try semiphores or something. 













semaphore.gif



__ daricksta
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 18, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> @N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)


Well being sort of new to the the forum, I was just wondering if it had a particular use, I am not limited to learning about the cooking only but I like knowing other stuff too in regards to the forum, just was not sure what it actually was used for, I kinda got a little understanding from you using mine like that, it did not list the comment you made, only that you tagged me, good to know :)
But other than that, is there any other use, other than typical tagging like FB style you spoke of ?


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 19, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> @N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)


KC,

And no I was not flirting in reference to the "southern drawl" , just stating a fact, I used to know a French girl up north near Ft. Belvoir where I was stationed after Korea (no, not the war, I am not that old, it was a Combat Tour), she was so sweet, I used to fix her BMW on my days off, she was struggling a bit, but she would talk and my friends would not leave LOL, we were just friends and used to hang out allot, she enjoyed it since I was not always hitting on her, she was recovering from a real jerk so she liked just having a friend  :).
Anyway it was really funny to watch my friends react, her voice, just like you gals from the carolinas and alabama and such would just turn them into little mush piles ROFLOL, it was too funny, anyway, just wanted to clarify, that was not flirting, it is just the truth, not sure if you southern gals know you have that power over us innocent impressionable guys hehehehe


----------



## oldironhead (Aug 19, 2016)

HA! No worries at all! I was raised in Tennessee, so my accent is a bit different that everyone else around here. As far as I can tell, some folks like the Southern Accent and some don't. Of course, on television and in the movies, it's typically used to portray dumb-assery so it's a bit of a blessing and a curse. :)


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 19, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> HA! No worries at all! I was raised in Tennessee, so my accent is a bit different that everyone else around here. As far as I can tell, some folks like the Southern Accent and some don't. Of course, on television and in the movies, it's typically used to portray dumb-assery so it's a bit of a blessing and a curse. :)


KC,

Do not worry about those that look down their noses at you, they are the ones with a problem and most likely are the ones that have the intelligence issues, otherwise they would not be such turds in real life, and that is just the truth.
I never judge anyone by their voice, accent, english etc, I take notes on their actions, character and values, and if they are good folks, then I enjoy being around them and if they are toxic then I make sure I do not get too close, that crap can rub off on ya if you stay too long....................
And might I add, Tennessee is another one LOL, I wonder, of course I do not know, but I wonder if women do the same for the guys with accents like they do to us, if you here a yankee does it interest you ROFLOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On that note I got some errands to run, I put the Country Ribs (Pork) in a homemade brine 40 mins ago, gonna let them soak for 6 hours and then to the Smoker !!!!! for a 225-250 cook for a few hours, just trying to figure out if I want to use Mesquite or Hickory, I think Hickory cause I love the taste so much, I have to try the Mesquite sooner or later lol.

As I get ready to go do errands, I leave you with a question, do they sell City Style Ribs ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think city ribs would be when that vietnamese pig got too large for the penthouse ROFLOL


----------



## daricksta (Aug 19, 2016)

oldironhead said:


> @N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)


I've been on this forum for over 4 years and still don't know much about the fancy schmancy stuff. I only know what I feel I need to know. Maybe at some point it was planned for the tagging feature to actually notify the taggee that they had been tagged by a tagger but it was never implemented. What I do know is that I get emailed notifications each time there's activity in a thread I'm subscribed to or when I get replies to an ongoing PM.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 19, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> oldironhead said:
> 
> 
> > @N4YNU, I only at-tagged @daRicksta out of habit from Facebook. :)
> ...


Well when I was tagged, I did get a email indicating I was tagged with no conversation listed as it normally does for a quote on a thread, so it does work the same, it will just get someone to the thread without knowing the reason which would be the same as FB hehehe
I just had to know lol


----------



## daricksta (Aug 19, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Well when I was tagged, I did get a email indicating I was tagged with no conversation listed as it normally does for a quote on a thread, so it does work the same, it will just get someone to the thread without knowing the reason which would be the same as FB hehehe
> I just had to know lol


Wait--hold the phone! So _that's_  what those are all about! I was tagged last year and never got any of those emails. Well, very good. My work is done here.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 19, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Well when I was tagged, I did get a email indicating I was tagged with no conversation listed as it normally does for a quote on a thread, so it does work the same, it will just get someone to the thread without knowing the reason which would be the same as FB hehehe
> ...


LOL, maybe one day when you have time, go and set up your options in your profile so you get the notifications you want  :)
That is the first thing I do is ramble thru the options menu and set up my profile and notifications, it is a learning experience for me too, I think for everyone seeing every forum or service has a different menu layout, and the funny part is with my TBI mess, is I forget it all after a few days anyway lol, the only things I can really retain are those I keep rolling in my thoughts 24/7 or I do very day, which either is not possible most of the time, so if I have to answer a question, I go back and find the answer again and then give the answer ROFLOL, but it is all good, it keeps me busy lol, summer time is hard for me because so much yard work, fishing when it is not 200 degrees and cutting grass twice a week :( ...................not to mention helping my friends, neighbors, mom and some other family functions aka b-days, anniversaries etc, winter I have much more time and can play on the computer a lot more, that is why I am not here for a couple of days and then in here like gangbusters other days, I over did it on that bathroom restoration I was helping with, trying to act 20 yrs old again, so we put the rest of it off till monday this week, about 2 more days and that should be done, then I have my own bathroom to get finished, move the wall over and doubled the size, have to move vent, sink drain and sink water supply and then get the sub floor finished on the side I moved the wall, not to mention a few runs of insulation down under the house, going to have to find something better than the wire to hold it up, but not sure that was the issue, I think it was critters, we had a tree we took down right next to the house about 20 years ago, it was a huge maple, the trunk was over 4 feet in diameter, well the roots finally finished decomping and we had pre made tunnels all over, so I think some critters got in under the house and were bedding in the insulation..................anyway, put a bunch of poison down, all critters gone and then got dirt, tilled near the house and destroyed all the tunnels and then put dirt down after hosing all the dirt existing down so it filled all the recesses / tunnels, after spraying it and having fun in all the mud, the dirt level was down about 6 inches, so them critters had quite the network of tunnels from all those roots, and now they are cut off muhahahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So now no critters but alas so many weeds, having to kill the weeds every week, such a pain, cannot plant grass in this heat, I would have to camp in the backyard and water every 3 hours to make grass grow in this heat, and if I missed one day, poof it would all be dead, so will battle weeds till fall and wait till spring to plant new grass, it is Zoysia so it has to mature to live thru a winter so cannot do it in the fall, it would not be mature enough to live through its dormant stage .....................
 

For some reason this year weeds are off the hook bad, everywhere, coming up like someone is spreading seeds in my yard, I usually treat for them once a year, I have had to treat for them over 5 times already this year and we still got 2 more months to go ..........................I am think astro turf ROFLOL


----------



## daricksta (Aug 21, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> LOL, maybe one day when you have time, go and set up your options in your profile so you get the notifications you want  :)
> That is the first thing I do is ramble thru the options menu and set up my profile and notifications, it is a learning experience for me too, I think for everyone seeing every forum or service has a different menu layout, and the funny part is with my TBI mess, is I forget it all after a few days anyway lol, the only things I can really retain are those I keep rolling in my thoughts 24/7 or I do very day, which either is not possible most of the time, so if I have to answer a question, I go back and find the answer again and then give the answer ROFLOL, but it is all good, it keeps me busy lol, summer time is hard for me because so much yard work, fishing when it is not 200 degrees and cutting grass twice a week :( ...................not to mention helping my friends, neighbors, mom and some other family functions aka b-days, anniversaries etc, winter I have much more time and can play on the computer a lot more, that is why I am not here for a couple of days and then in here like gangbusters other days, I over did it on that bathroom restoration I was helping with, trying to act 20 yrs old again, so we put the rest of it off till monday this week, about 2 more days and that should be done, then I have my own bathroom to get finished, move the wall over and doubled the size, have to move vent, sink drain and sink water supply and then get the sub floor finished on the side I moved the wall, not to mention a few runs of insulation down under the house, going to have to find something better than the wire to hold it up, but not sure that was the issue, I think it was critters, we had a tree we took down right next to the house about 20 years ago, it was a huge maple, the trunk was over 4 feet in diameter, well the roots finally finished decomping and we had pre made tunnels all over, so I think some critters got in under the house and were bedding in the insulation..................anyway, put a bunch of poison down, all critters gone and then got dirt, tilled near the house and destroyed all the tunnels and then put dirt down after hosing all the dirt existing down so it filled all the recesses / tunnels, after spraying it and having fun in all the mud, the dirt level was down about 6 inches, so them critters had quite the network of tunnels from all those roots, and now they are cut off muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it all. Still haven't had time to read this in full. That's what mañanas are for. Hopefully I'll have time tomorrow but I _will _get it done!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 21, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, maybe one day when you have time, go and set up your options in your profile so you get the notifications you want  :)
> ...


LOL, your worse than I hehehe, I am going to be gone all day tomorrow anyway, may be in here tomorrow evening but may not, depends on how bad finishing this bath renovation hurts me.....................


----------



## daricksta (Aug 25, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> LOL, maybe one day when you have time, go and set up your options in your profile so you get the notifications you want  :)
> That is the first thing I do is ramble thru the options menu and set up my profile and notifications, it is a learning experience for me too, I think for everyone seeing every forum or service has a different menu layout, and the funny part is with my TBI mess, is I forget it all after a few days anyway lol, the only things I can really retain are those I keep rolling in my thoughts 24/7 or I do very day, which either is not possible most of the time, so if I have to answer a question, I go back and find the answer again and then give the answer ROFLOL, but it is all good, it keeps me busy lol, summer time is hard for me because so much yard work, fishing when it is not 200 degrees and cutting grass twice a week :( ...................not to mention helping my friends, neighbors, mom and some other family functions aka b-days, anniversaries etc, winter I have much more time and can play on the computer a lot more, that is why I am not here for a couple of days and then in here like gangbusters other days, I over did it on that bathroom restoration I was helping with, trying to act 20 yrs old again, so we put the rest of it off till monday this week, about 2 more days and that should be done, then I have my own bathroom to get finished, move the wall over and doubled the size, have to move vent, sink drain and sink water supply and then get the sub floor finished on the side I moved the wall, not to mention a few runs of insulation down under the house, going to have to find something better than the wire to hold it up, but not sure that was the issue, I think it was critters, we had a tree we took down right next to the house about 20 years ago, it was a huge maple, the trunk was over 4 feet in diameter, well the roots finally finished decomping and we had pre made tunnels all over, so I think some critters got in under the house and were bedding in the insulation..................anyway, put a bunch of poison down, all critters gone and then got dirt, tilled near the house and destroyed all the tunnels and then put dirt down after hosing all the dirt existing down so it filled all the recesses / tunnels, after spraying it and having fun in all the mud, the dirt level was down about 6 inches, so them critters had quite the network of tunnels from all those roots, and now they are cut off muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


What's TBI?

I admire your ability to do all that physical labor and going fishing to boot. That kind of stuff is long gone from my life. I got my new MES controller yesterday but not feeling up to installing it or smoking anything today. Got a screwed up lower back that also affects my legs a bit. Some days it's more of a challenge to walk around or do any physical stuff than others.

I live in the Puget Sound region. We had a wet winter and spring. Summer's been cooler than had bee forecasted but we've had two straight weeks of some really hot days. But right now, on my property, we haven't gotten the abundance of tall grasses and weeds we usually get. There are an abundance of bunnies and birds though. Maybe the bunnies are eating a lot of grass and that's why I'm not seeing the heavy growth. We have some problems with tunneling critters but we don't do much if anything about them. Too much trouble and I've read poison doesn't always work.

I say you should camp out in the backyard to grow grass and water it every 3 hours. But make it doubly productive: light up the smoker and cook up a brisket flat or a chucky. You'll need to monitor that smoke over the same amount of time anyway. At the end of the day you'll have a backyard full of grass and either brisket or chucky for dinner!

Too bad that maple had to be cut down. Four feet across? Did you at least repurpose the wood to make a coffee table or wood sculpture? How about a chest of drawers or an armoire? A wooden bed frame? Tell you what, I'll buy it off you. I always wanted to learn how to build stuff out of wood besides balsa wood airplane gliders.

I mainly do computer repairs--both software and hardware--on our home desktop computer, occasionally for my favorite bro-in-law. I was never trained nor attained any experience on working with laptops so I need to pay someone to service those things.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 26, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, maybe one day when you have time, go and set up your options in your profile so you get the notifications you want  :)
> ...


Rick,

TBI, Traumatic Brain Injury
20 years ago I had a accident on a dirt bike racing, I do not remember a thing except going to the race...............but I was supposed to be paralysed from the neck down and blind in my right eye, a jump went wrong and I came down from about 30 ft airborne to land on the right side of my face then crumpling onto my right collar bone, hemorrhaged my right eye and had 5 or more fractures in my cheek and above my eye and my collar bone as well, the TBI had me completely committable to a sanitarium for 5 years, if it had not been for my wife, I would have been put away somewhere and might still be there for all I know, anyway after 5 years I was able to function and after 15 years of learning to manage with all the issues I do pretty good, you would never know looking at me, but it is constant management and allot of ignoring things or working thru them and just realizing I could be dead and or paralysed as they were so sure I would be, it is none the less a Miracle and a Blessing I can do what I do, but I attribute that to God and a naturally strong will and a refusal to give up, then 10 years ago I had a rare vascular cancer that ran from neck up halfway to the top of my head and from my neck down into my back about half way down my collar bone in the back, and this cancer had to be removed not only removed, but all flesh within 1 1/2 inches removed, so they had to remove my scalp and a ton of meat and muscle along it path from my neck up and my neck down..................it could not be grafted but had to naturally heal, that took over a year of re-bandaging and cleaning and treating with ointment, and it was on the back of me so again my wife saved me as she had to help me with all that, I could not see it nor reach some of it, this stuff was so wicked I had been given a expectancy of 5-7 years of living, in the high 90 percentile, all patients would have a reoccurrence of the cancer and die within that time frame but that was 10 years ago, another Blessing and Miracle in my opinion, then ROFLOL, that operation gave me Fibromyalgia .......................so now every thing I do, even walking as simple as it is, causing me pain that is, well, very very painful, so add that to the TBI issues and my life gets even more interesting.
I could easily give up and be a couch potato and just let the issues have their way but I refuse, I still do what I can, I am disabled of course and cannot work, as if I work for 3 days its takes over a week for me to recover, but I do what I can when I can and sometimes I do what I know I should not because it has to be done and we cannot afford to have someone else do it with me being on a fixed income, all in all it is a real struggle but I just keep pushing and do what I can and sometimes what I want to like fishing even if I do not feel good, it is pretty easy to ignore the bad now after doing it for so many years, and when I get out fishing with my son and enjoying that regardless it helps me to ignore it, of course when I get home the party is over and I pay for it for a few days, but still it is worth it, I refuse to give up !
Even Smoking meat is a issue, all the walking back and forth, the sad part is I am in great health LOL, its just the use of any muscles causes pain and any exercise causing recovery issues, it is very hard sometimes to manage as I would rather just scream and give up sometimes, but I just pack that away, as it is just part of the equation I live with and move on.

I am just happy that I can still function even though it gets very complicated and painful sometimes, I do have pain meds but do not use them unless I have to, because I am not going to become dependent on that either !

As for that Maple tree, it was more than 4 feet in diameter, 4 1/2 maybe closer to 5 ft, the trunk was very short before it branched out into smaller, still very large trunks, it had 3 that led from the main trunk, the main trunk that was so huge was maybe 10 ft long, we cut that down over 10 years ago, it was so close to the house that the main trunk was only about 1 ft off the side of the house, we have lived here for almost 30 years so it had consistently gotten larger, the house was built in '46 so it had been around for a long long time, and it had a root that went through the foundation and was about to go thru the other side on the front of the house ! So the tree had to go, and then I got the root out of the foundation and replaced the brick and block and re-mortared all of it while I had the house jacked up about an inch off the foundation so I could get the height just right so when I set it back down after the mortar cured it would be supported as it was before, then even though I had the stump ground, the roots took over 10 years to decomposed, must have been hard rock maple hehehe, so as of this year all of a sudden the ground around what was the base of that tree dropped more than 6 inches LOL, so I broke out the tiller and tilled the daylights out of it, it was so soft and full of decomposed matter it was funny, and then flooded the area with water to cause it to fill any other voids from roots I could not see, and after drying and 2 rain storms the dirt level was down about 10 inches !!!!!
So then I got a cubic yard of fill dirt on my truck and filled it in and then wet it all to mush to speed the settling, and now I have a grand bare spot but it is holding and solid after many rains it has not sunk any more, so I tink mission is finally accomplished, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy LOL

I have Zoysia grass in the back yard so it will creep in and fill it, and if not fast enough for my taste I will just plant some more come spring and fix that problem real fast  :)

Now my next project with the help of my son or possibly a trencher I need to run this 8 ga 4 con UF B Wire to my shed and then to the Barn, I am going to have my brining fridge (modified chest freezer) in the barn, also going to set up the smoker in the barn with a small exhaust fan to remove the smoke, this way wind will not be such a issue which it would seem it has become regarding stable temps, I have seen the effect it has had on the different calm and windy days and it is a problem, so it is either build a shack for it or move it in the barn, the barn is easier and cheaper, I will fabricate a little smoke hood for it and use a very small exhaust fan, maybe one of these old 6 inch rf amplifier fans, just enough to create a small draft as the smoker does not make all that much smoke and to be honest would not really need a fan as the heat from cooking would provide adequate draft but doing Jerky it would not be enough in my opinion.
So got about 70 ft of trench to dig 18" deep, then conduit and the wire.
Not looking forward to that but will somehow get it done with or without a trencher, my budget is wrecked from getting this smoking venture going so will most likely have to dig it by hand, the wire was a bit pricey but will be so nice having power out in the buildings and it is something me and the wife have been planning on doing, the Barn is going to be my man cave !!!! I will have A/C, Fridge and Smoker, just need a Out house and good to go LOL

And I am in process of digging a shallow well for water for the barn also, there was a well near it in the '40's so i know I have plenty of water in the ground, this way I will have water to wash and disinfect stuff with since my whole smoking operation will be there some time in the near future, one piece at a time :)

Well we got another 100 degree day here with humidity above 60% and it is just not pretty out there, even my cats have all come inside for the day ROFLOL

So going to hang out in the A/C and watch the heat.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 26, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> TBI, Traumatic Brain Injury
> 20 years ago I had a accident on a dirt bike racing, I do not remember a thing except going to the race...............but I was supposed to be paralysed from the neck down and blind in my right eye, a jump went wrong and I came down from about 30 ft airborne to land on the right side of my face then crumpling onto my right collar bone, hemorrhaged my right eye and had 5 or more fractures in my cheek and above my eye and my collar bone as well, the TBI had me completely committable to a sanitarium for 5 years, if it had not been for my wife, I would have been put away somewhere and might still be there for all I know, anyway after 5 years I was able to function and after 15 years of learning to manage with all the issues I do pretty good, you would never know looking at me, but it is constant management and allot of ignoring things or working thru them and just realizing I could be dead and or paralysed as they were so sure I would be, it is none the less a Miracle and a Blessing I can do what I do, but I attribute that to God and a naturally strong will and a refusal to give up, then 10 years ago I had a rare vascular cancer that ran from neck up halfway to the top of my head and from my neck down into my back about half way down my collar bone in the back, and this cancer had to be removed not only removed, but all flesh within 1 1/2 inches removed, so they had to remove my scalp and a ton of meat and muscle along it path from my neck up and my neck down..................it could not be grafted but had to naturally heal, that took over a year of re-bandaging and cleaning and treating with ointment, and it was on the back of me so again my wife saved me as she had to help me with all that, I could not see it nor reach some of it, this stuff was so wicked I had been given a expectancy of 5-7 years of living, in the high 90 percentile, all patients would have a reoccurrence of the cancer and die within that time frame but that was 10 years ago, another Blessing and Miracle in my opinion, then ROFLOL, that operation gave me Fibromyalgia .......................so now every thing I do, even walking as simple as it is, causing me pain that is, well, very very painful, so add that to the TBI issues and my life gets even more interesting.
> ...


Yeah, you're pretty active for a guy who was supposed to be dead and paralyzed. There's a lot of stuff I feel I can't do because of the spinal stenosis I have along with some other stuff. But I've got it easy compared to you. That cancer thing--wow, I never heard of that before but you said it was rare. Looks like you're just too tough to die, which is a good thing.

We're finishing up our high 80s/low 90s heat wave and returning to the 70s again. I don't mind that. Just don't want to really go back to the '70s. The mid to late '60s was overall my favorite era. The operative word being "overall".


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 26, 2016)

> Yeah, you're pretty active for a guy who was supposed to be dead and paralyzed. There's a lot of stuff I feel I can't do because of the spinal stenosis I have along with some other stuff. But I've got it easy compared to you. That cancer thing--wow, I never heard of that before but you said it was rare. Looks like you're just too tough to die, which is a good thing.
> 
> We're finishing up our high 80s/low 90s heat wave and returning to the 70s again. I don't mind that. Just don't want to really go back to the '70s. The mid to late '60s was overall my favorite era. The operative word being "overall".


It has been near or at 100 for the most part here too and humidity like your standing on the beach LOL, we had a little cool spell ( 2 days ) and back up to 99 again today with really high humidity, I know it is summer but I too would like a break in the heat, it surely would be nice, but then the seasons seem about 30 days off here, so really, next month will be our hottest LOL, hope thats not true, but everything has been 30 days back here, growing, rain, temps, so hope that the rest was just a fluke, but with the growing being off too, it looks like its a reality, good part is, that means we will be wearing t-shirts here again this year in early to mid November again, that part is cool with me hehehe, just do not like the bitter cold late in the winter season, that is what is screwing up the growing ................
Its all good, I can wait it put LOL


----------



## daricksta (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> It has been near or at 100 for the most part here too and humidity like your standing on the beach LOL, we had a little cool spell ( 2 days ) and back up to 99 again today with really high humidity, I know it is summer but I too would like a break in the heat, it surely would be nice, but then the seasons seem about 30 days off here, so really, next month will be our hottest LOL, hope thats not true, but everything has been 30 days back here, growing, rain, temps, so hope that the rest was just a fluke, but with the growing being off too, it looks like its a reality, good part is, that means we will be wearing t-shirts here again this year in early to mid November again, that part is cool with me hehehe, just do not like the bitter cold late in the winter season, that is what is screwing up the growing ................
> Its all good, I can wait it put LOL


One of the members here, Jted, is a good friend of mine and also lives in Virginia so I get semi-regular weather reports from him. I'll take Puget Sound weather even with all the rain any day over the weather in most of the country. We just got our last gasp of hot weather for the year. We're back down to the 70s with cloudy or mostly sunny weather. For a few years we didn't get much rain because the jet stream had moved on down to Southern Cal and they were getting all the rain until the drought set in. Besides, it could be down into the 30s here and I'd still be wearing a t-shirt indoors. But here's how wrong weather forecasts can be. We were supposed to have a warmer than average summer. It turned out to be relatively average except for a few really hot days (one of them either tied or set a record for high temp that day). Our winter is forecast to be warmer than average. We'll see. That's the way it was last year with El Niño even though it snowed a couple of times around Christmas. This year La Niña is moving in. A mild Baby Girl is supposed bring warmer than average winters. A strong one--like we had a few years ago--allows Arctic air from Canada to come drifting down causing snow blizzards and temps down into the teens. I enjoy it for the most part until the power goes out for several days, which is what happens in stormy weather up here several times during the winter to spring months.

If you do get yourself a mild winter, post a photo of you outside wearing a t-shirt. It might boost winter tourism in your state!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > It has been near or at 100 for the most part here too and humidity like your standing on the beach LOL, we had a little cool spell ( 2 days ) and back up to 99 again today with really high humidity, I know it is summer but I too would like a break in the heat, it surely would be nice, but then the seasons seem about 30 days off here, so really, next month will be our hottest LOL, hope thats not true, but everything has been 30 days back here, growing, rain, temps, so hope that the rest was just a fluke, but with the growing being off too, it looks like its a reality, good part is, that means we will be wearing t-shirts here again this year in early to mid November again, that part is cool with me hehehe, just do not like the bitter cold late in the winter season, that is what is screwing up the growing ................
> ...


LOL, we do have mild winters for the most part compared to most, but we have a couple weeks or more, usually a run of a week or more when it gets close to 0 or maybe a degree or two below, but outside of that it is generally mid to high 30s and low 40s, but when it is 99 and 60 or 80+ % humidity....................the humidity has worsened here over the years, it used to be just hot, I do not have issue with the heat, but when you just walk outside and sit on the porch under a fan and get soaked sweating doing nothing, that is just wrong lol.

El Nino and La Nina have been dancing all over the states for years now, I think it just may be a way for the weather men to explain away their inability to forecast accurately, I keep telling my son, I should have been a meteorologist, that is the finest job security there is, you can be wrong all the time pretty much and never lose your job...............

I have just noticed more so this year that the seasons seem to have moved up about 30 days, plants sprouting were late, April showers did not hit until may, and for some reason the weeds have been like seriously out of control this year, never seen anything like it in all my life here.

It was still 60's and some 70's this past December, weather patterns are changing, another 20 years, maybe it will be 70's all December here hehehehe


----------



## daricksta (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> LOL, we do have mild winters for the most part compared to most, but we have a couple weeks or more, usually a run of a week or more when it gets close to 0 or maybe a degree or two below, but outside of that it is generally mid to high 30s and low 40s, but when it is 99 and 60 or 80+ % humidity....................the humidity has worsened here over the years, it used to be just hot, I do not have issue with the heat, but when you just walk outside and sit on the porch under a fan and get soaked sweating doing nothing, that is just wrong lol.
> 
> El Nino and La Nina have been dancing all over the states for years now, I think it just may be a way for the weather men to explain away their inability to forecast accurately, I keep telling my son, I should have been a meteorologist, that is the finest job security there is, you can be wrong all the time pretty much and never lose your job...............
> 
> ...


We've noticed the same thing here on the West Coast with plants and weeds. I don't knock our weather much. Our son is going to school in L.A. and for the most part it's summer and drought all year long there. Our daughter lives in central WA where it hits the high 90s with no effort at all. Conversely they get heavy snow in the winter since it's desert land out there for the most part, outside of the farming areas. I couldn't take your level of humidity. I bet what we get out here wouldn't even cause a drop of sweat on one eyebrow on you. But who wants a Christmas Day that's 70 degrees or higher? I grew up with that in L.A. And now that you mentioned it, I think I might find an online course that can give me a meteorology certificate. At 64, I could rock a job with performance metrics that low. Either that or become a football referee or a baseball umpire.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, we do have mild winters for the most part compared to most, but we have a couple weeks or more, usually a run of a week or more when it gets close to 0 or maybe a degree or two below, but outside of that it is generally mid to high 30s and low 40s, but when it is 99 and 60 or 80+ % humidity....................the humidity has worsened here over the years, it used to be just hot, I do not have issue with the heat, but when you just walk outside and sit on the porch under a fan and get soaked sweating doing nothing, that is just wrong lol.
> ...


Rick,

LOL on the last part, too true, me as well hehehehe

Yeah I am not liking the humidity either, if I was not so set here and have put so much work into this house to make it economical then I would move in a split second, but lots of blood and sweat in this home but it is paying off, seeing my electric bill was only 112 bucks last month and we keep the house cool and it is all electric as well, others are paying close to 300 bucks here in the same neighborhood, and winter I do the same, I can heat this house with oil lamps if I wanted hehehe.

We do not get a lot of snow, a lot of snow here is like over a foot and everyone starts running in the streets thinking they are going to die and call it a Blizzard, it is really just ridiculous how soft and scared the average person is here regarding snow, it keeps me very entertained.

I know, it is just not the same when it is Christmas and you can almost wear shorts, actually this last year you could just before Christmas, but we are getting all our cold and snow later in the year now...............

And again, you may have a point, maybe we need to get our online meteorology degrees from like San Juan or something, overnight meteorology LOL, and heck, we could do the same thing, get on the senior weather channel and wear speedos and tight tee shirts giving all the elderly babes hot flashes ROFLOL


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2016)

I know nothing about the Cajun smoker.  I have an MES 40 that is about 4 years old.  I keep the bottom and racks clean and the window but haven't spent much effort on the sides and top.

I clean it with SImple Green.  It is said to be both biodegradable and food safe but don't take my word for it.  Satisfy yourself on that point.

Although this might or might not be the time to get a new smoker, let me urge you to re-consider the 'electric only' requirement.  I do most of my smoking these days on a 22-1/2" Weber grill.  I use it at least twice a month for smoking and otherwise for grilling.  It is a very versatile cooking unit.  The other good thing about it is that you can find 'em for cheap on CL if you watch carefully.  I bought my first one for $30 and it has the ash catcher (model is called One Touch Gold).  I've since found a Performer that I paid $125  for.  Had I known what I know now I would never have bought the MES.  It's a good unit and I won't knock it.  The only thing it does better than my Weber though is handle more meat at once.  With 3 large Webers and a little one I can get about as much smoked at once though.  I don't think you can beat this option for performance, versatility and cost.  And, I know lots and lots of people who use them on wood decks.

Just food for thought . . .


----------



## dr k (Aug 28, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> I know nothing about the Cajun smoker. I have an MES 40 that is about 4 years old. I keep the bottom and racks clean and the window but haven't spent much effort on the sides and top.
> 
> I clean it with SImple Green. It is said to be both biodegradable and food safe but don't take my word for it. Satisfy yourself on that point.
> 
> ...


I like both.  The lady doesn't like as much smoke, so she's all about the Mes which I have been using for smoking exclusively since I got it over a year ago.  I have the Char Griller insulated Kamado Kooker which is an egg at a fraction of the price and has surpassed my expectations (my avatar.)  It's an insulated 18" kettle so to speak with a removable ash pan and smokes 24 hours with two handfuls of charcoal at 225*F.  The elevated rack is awesome.  I've had mine three years and they are still under $250.00 on sale at Menards.  It's a great cold smoker when the ash pan is removed and using the mailbox mod with the aluminum flex pipe, coming up from underneath.  It's the most versatile charcoal grill/smoker I can think of. Here's a few pics:













CAM00045.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016






Abt's!













CAM00028.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016






Removable ash pan.  Comes with high temp stove gasket attached to the bottom of the smoker to seal ash pan and another seal on the bottom of lid to seal at the cooking grate.













CAM00160.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016






Cold smoking CB, eggs and cheese.













CAM00850.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016






700*F+  wood fired pizza oven.  There's another grate with a smaller pizza stone on it for heat deflection underneath the top grate.  I've never grilled on this because I have another grill that I can adjust the charcoal height when needed.  This one has been used for indirect cooking so far.

-Kurt


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr K said:


> rabbithutch said:
> 
> 
> > I know nothing about the Cajun smoker. I have an MES 40 that is about 4 years old. I keep the bottom and racks clean and the window but haven't spent much effort on the sides and top.
> ...


Nice, never seen one of those, but though a little smaller (like my old brinkman, it was even smaller) its looks very well built and quite versatile !
Made very tight, that is what I like  :)


----------



## daricksta (Aug 29, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Rick,
> 
> LOL on the last part, too true, me as well hehehehe
> 
> ...


I'm doing a Google search now for such classes. You and me on TV in speedos in front of green screens. Yes, the drug stores will start selling out whatever stuff elderly ladies use to cool themselves down.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 29, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,
> ...


----------

